# Being in an accident where you own and insure both cars



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

A question ? .. has anyone ever been in an accident claim where both cars are owned and insured by the same person ? It's not as crazy as it sounds; I was hit while driving the GTR by one of my other cars (a Vectra) which my wife was driving as a named driver, my wife was the responsible party, she drove into the back of me. Apparently it is quite common although it is usually a daughter running into a father!

I am the policy holder on both cars, each one with a different broker and underwriter. Has anyone been in this situation ? 

The reason I ask is that there is a "wrinkle" that I had not been aware of until today. As I am the policy holder on both insurances I cannot be both the claimant and the responsible party. That means my GTR insurers will not claim the GTR repairs on the Vectra insurance, so I will end up with two claims, one on each insurance policy.

If my wife had been the other car's policy holder then I would have no claim on my GTR insurance as the GTR insurance company would claim back on the Vectra's insurance.

It seems that even my Insurance underwriters were unsure of this until they had "discussed it" and phoned me today to make sure I understood this.

Just curious if anyone else has been in this situation ?

It can't be that unusual ? (I actually own 3 cars in the household, out of 4, and I am the policy holder on all 3 with my wife as the named driver).

Edit : by the way, I'm not complaining about the companies above, far from it, so far they have both been excellent in terms of calls and service, Keith Micheals/Highway for the GTR and AA/SAGA/Acromas for the Vectra.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

My wife once damaged my car when reversing past it (caught the front tyre in the arch - ripping my front bumper clean off!) The insurance paid out with no quibbles & ownership + insurance of her car were both under my name. That's in Japan, mind - seems to be different in the UK. 

Surely as she's a named driver she's covered and the fault was her's and her's alone.

She was driving - not you, so I don't understand why in such case both policies would have claims against them. The Vectra's insurance should pay out for repairs to both cars, irrespective of whose cars or policies they were.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I suspect this will be to stop people buying a banger insuring it and then having an "accident" where their higher value car gets damaged.

I guess the damage is to extensive to consider not using insurance?


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Simonh said:


> I suspect this will be to stop people buying a banger insuring it and then having an "accident" where their higher value car gets damaged.
> 
> I guess the damage is to extensive to consider not using insurance?


On the first point, probably true, on the second, oh yes :bawling:

The words "conflict of interest" have been used. 

Seems it is very unusual as multiple car families tend to have each car insured with a different person in the family. We have 4 cars in my family, but my family is only 3 people including me ! It just so happens that I own 3 of the cars and I am the named policy holder on these 3 as I am the main driver on all 3.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Surely as she's a named driver she's covered and the fault was her's and her's alone.


Definitely her fault 

In the UK it is not the second named driver that has insurance, it is the main driver who is the insurance policy holder, so it is my insurance, not my wife's. She is a named driver effectively driving under my insurance. If you see what I mean. Why is car insurance so complicated


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Same goes with my trader policy.
When we had the bad snow I had left RS on drive under cover of the extension. Our car we use as a courtesy car came back at night and skidded down the drive hit the house and the RS. Rang insurance and they said I had to pay excess on both vehicles as it will be classed as 2 claims. WTF
Will never understand insurance. Its legal robbery imo. Still not been payed out by A-plan for my car that got nicked 4yr ago.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i do agree on the above.

i cannot see it being a simple resolve to it

then it will be about cost of repair, if its that bad not to just do it yourself, then your going to go down the agreed value route vs insurance repair etc i guess.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

It's now been confirmed by the legal folks. In the UK the situation of a person being the policy holder (main driver) on two cars that may be involved in an accident, even though the drivers could be the named drivers, the "no fault" party cannot claim back on the "at fault" party as the policy holder (main driver) on both insurances is the same person. Does not matter who was actually driving at the time. The policy holder is effectively both "not at fault" and "at fault", hence a conflict of interest.

Note the above, no matter who was driving in what car, it is the Policy holder (main driver) of each car that matters, not the named drivers.

And as I am no longer rolling in money (retired), I will be getting both cars fixed up with their respective insurances, with a claim on each. At least on one policy I have excess protection.

And on a side note, so far I cannot fault the excellent level of service, assistance and information from the Skyline insurers, Highway through Keith Micheals.


----------

